# FiberCon Tablets



## 22188 (Feb 13, 2007)

I just started using FiberCon tablets a few days ago, two tablets once a day. I was diagnosed with IBS years ago, mainly constipation, but recently that changed to diarrhea symptoms mostly and had a colonoscopy recently. The doctor wanted to put me on MiraLax, but I think there was a confusion in the records and a mix-up since that's for constipation. I talked to his nurse and she said try FiberCon tablets but drink 8 glasses of water a day. She said it would regulate both diarrhea and constipation. I just started it a few days ago, but the gas, bloating and abdominal pain got worse and overall everything seems worse and also have nausea. I was wondering if I should just stick it out and maybe that would go away. I'm only taking it once a day. I'm a small person and don't weigh that much if that makes a difference. I'm about to lose hope since things have gotten worse after the colonoscopy recently.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

single1 said:


> I just started using FiberCon tablets a few days ago, two tablets once a day. I was diagnosed with IBS years ago, mainly constipation, but recently that changed to diarrhea symptoms mostly and had a colonoscopy recently. The doctor wanted to put me on MiraLax, but I think there was a confusion in the records and a mix-up since that's for constipation. I talked to his nurse and she said try FiberCon tablets but drink 8 glasses of water a day. She said it would regulate both diarrhea and constipation. I just started it a few days ago, but the gas, bloating and abdominal pain got worse and overall everything seems worse and also have nausea. I was wondering if I should just stick it out and maybe that would go away. I'm only taking it once a day. I'm a small person and don't weigh that much if that makes a difference. I'm about to lose hope since things have gotten worse after the colonoscopy recently.


I wonder if you started out with too much fiber which is causing your symptoms to worsen. That happened to me when I first tried Metamucil as I started out with the "recommended dosage" and it was way too much fiber and caused D to flare up. I now use Citrucel but started with only 1/4 teasponful and worked up slowly. If you use the powdered granules, rather than the capsules, you have more control over how much to use. I notice you posted this quite awhile ago, so maybe by now things are better for you - I hope so. Irene in California


----------

